# Hornets @ Lakers...4/19



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well folks, it's the last game of the season for the Hornets. Hope some good moves will be made in the offseason so this team can continue to make progress. I expect most of the bench to get the PT for this game. Pretty soon we'll be here talking lottery, draft, and free agents.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

u guys BETTER win!! MY kings NEED that 7 SEED!!! :curse:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> u guys BETTER win!! MY kings NEED that 7 SEED!!! :curse:


LOL! I hear ya TheBigDonut! It's just that I don't expect them to win seeing as how they've been playing these last games since they've been eliminated. But who knows how this will turn out. I'll be watching nonetheless.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> u guys BETTER win!! MY kings NEED that 7 SEED!!! :curse:



7th seed belongs to the lakers.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope Bass plays well!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks to me like the Hornets have been more or less tanking for the last week.They had one game where Moochie played as much as Paul did in the first half and they haven't been playing Speedy or David West.I guess Williams is hurt,so you sure as hell can't expect them to win if they don't want to try.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> It looks to me like the Hornets have been more or less tanking for the last week.They had one game where Moochie played as much as Paul did in the first half and they haven't been playing Speedy or David West.I guess Williams is hurt,so you sure as hell can't expect them to win if they don't want to try.


Yea, looks like they've been tanking. West has been bothered with a sore ankle so he said there's no need to make it worse. I think they said Speedy has a knee problem. Oh well. I'm just ready for the lottery, the draft, and the offseason to see what moves they will make. They've exceeded my expectations for this season so I'm not totally disappointed. I do expect them to go a bit further next season though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul with 2 fouls in the first quarter. Has to sit for a bit. Moochie now on the floor. Bass at the line. Makes both free throws. Tied at 16.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Paul with 2 fouls in the first quarter. Has to sit for a bit. Moochie now on the floor. Bass at the line. Makes both free throws. Tied at 16.


He missed the first... :wink:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> He missed the first... :wink:


Oh yea, I must've been too busy typing. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is my first time seeing Roni Turiaf during a Lakers game on the bench this season and he is cracking me up! :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> This is my first time seeing Roni Turiaf during a Lakers game on the bench this season and he is cracking me up! :laugh:


He is so funny to me! Truly the biggest cheerleader in a Laker uniform! :laugh: Why does it seem that everyone wants to come off of injury to play the Hornets? Where the heck did Mihm come from?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul with 3 fouls before halftime. Lakers up by 21.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How did the Hornets get 35 points? :laugh: They are looking worse than a biddy ball team right now. Score is 62-35 so why does Kobe need to be on the floor right now? Oh I forgot he's got to break some records tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> How did the Hornets get 35 points? :laugh: They are looking worse than a biddy ball team right now. Score is 62-35 so why does Kobe need to be on the floor right now? *Oh I forgot he's got to break some records tonight.*


 :sigh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> :sigh:


Well that's what they said. If he scores a certain amount of points he will pass someone. Forgot who. It wasn't many though so he's probably done it by now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That Smush Parker crossover reverse dunk was NICE! Dayumn!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Desmond Mason got a fist full of Kobe :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Desmond Mason got a fist full of Kobe :laugh:


I missed it!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

CP3 with the JAM!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I know its the last game...but I can't stand Gil McGregor! He says that same joke everytime someone gets a tech..."Oh he used a word that ends in "er" instead of "ing." I wish I could use a few of those words while I'm wooping Gil's ***!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dear Marcus Fizer,

Please go away. Your are virtually the same player as Brandon Bass and your in the game stealing my favorite players minutes. I really enjoyed you in college but please return to the D-League and continue overachieving. Thanks!

Insincerely,
Jsimo12


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Dear Marcus Fizer,
> 
> Please go away. Your are virtually the same player as Brandon Bass and your in the game stealing my favorite players minutes. I really enjoyed you in college but please return to the D-League and continue overachieving. Thanks!
> 
> ...



:laugh: Bass only has 1pt tonight? I know what you mean about Gil. He is so phony!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bass with a deuce! YES!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A great post move by Bass! that makes 5 pts this game


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

well i hope Duncan kills his foot or something seeing as the Lakers won. That's our only chance...


----------

